# Where is best north west/north wales



## Topham

Alright, I'm after a few bits and bobs to add to my cleaning collection. I wanted to go to a shop ideally to have a chat with someone who knows there stuff. I'm based just outside of Chester. Shinearama would have been good but there shut down, and I think autobrite is a bit to far to travel. I know I can order stuff online but there gotta be a shop some where in the northwest


----------



## MDC250

Not sure if the following allow you to call in but worth checking...

Nanolex UK are in Knutsford

EZ car care are near Stockport

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hufty

Clean your car or shop n shine depending which way you want to head on the motorway


----------



## lowejackson

Might also be worth thinking about contacting Stangalang who is just north of Manchester, he no doubt has lots of very nice goodies for sale


----------

